# The Delta Rendezvous Bass Trail



## Alan White (Mar 11, 2015)

This is a trail that raises money to process deer meat and provide the meat to food banks. The charity is Alabama Hunger Relief. Check it out at www.alabamahungerrelief.com or visit The Delta Rendezvous Facebook page for more details!


----------

